# Die holder first project



## wpala (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi there
So recently I have acquired 1340 SM series 2000 lathe bought the 115 v electric motor and way she goes, so as my first project I thought I will try to copy some other members ideas, and this is the item we all can use in the shop anywyas so I decided to  do one of these for myself 
started with  1 1/4 inch round AL bar


previously I have purchased a M3 taper with 1 inch stub threaded in the middle added few inches of round steel and machined it to 1/2 inch in diameter


next the AL bar was knurled and dressed up 


then I drilled the hole and bore the AL bar to fit the long stock from M3 tapper 


finally I have bored the place for a die one side holds a larger size other side holds the smaller one


now both parts together 



Now all I need to do is to drill and tap small set screw to hold the dies on each end and a couple of handles on the middle and the first project is done, I'm kind of proud of this since this is first time in 20 years that I'm using a lathe forgot all the tricks of the trade will have to start again and this was a perfect project for me I hope you  enjoyed this as much as I do

Paul)


----------



## Rick Leslie (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice job. I like the long mandrel. It's sure to hold the die square to the chuck. Also ingenious the way it multi-tasks: die on each end.


----------



## Tim655 (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice, it sure beats trying to hold a die handle... I about lost a finger years ago doing that!!


----------



## firefite (Dec 28, 2012)

I like that Idea! Keeps them straight every time. I've got another project. Thanks Dave


----------



## wpala (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank You guys for a kind words

Paul)


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool idea!  Nice job!


----------



## Downunder Bob (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice project, looks like you haven't forgotten much, it's all come back pretty quick.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 23, 2017)

Very nice. I like the idea of both die sizes work on it.


----------

